# Is face nailing shingles ok?



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

It will be necessary to put roofing cement or other sealer over each nail head.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

No. THere's supposed to be termination flashing there. Worst, you'll find a water trap on each corner of that dormer, becasue even if there is tram flashing under those shingles, the dormer side flashing isn't exiting on top of the roof there. The water gets in the roof at the corners when done like that.
What may be there could look something like this first picture.

It should look more like the one in the second pic showing the termination flashing without visible nails and the side flashing exiting on top of the term flashing, which then exits on top of the roof. ( This pic was taken before redoing the corner siding and finishing up in general to show the hidden detail.)


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

tinner taught me this


----------

